# Alessandra Ambrosio walks the Runway at the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in Paris - November 30, 2016 (65x) Update



## Mandalorianer (30 Nov. 2016)

​


----------



## MetalFan (30 Nov. 2016)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio walks the Runway at the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in Paris - November 30, 2016 (7x)*

:thx: für den All-time-Hottie! :jumping:


----------



## redbeard (1 Dez. 2016)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio walks the Runway at the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in Paris - November 30, 2016 (7x)*



MetalFan schrieb:


> :thx: für den All-time-Hottie! :jumping:



Ich hab grad nach dem richtigen Wort für sie gesucht...  
Schließe mich dem :thx: an!


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2016)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio walks the Runway at the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in Paris - November 30, 2016 (7x)*

Danke für die schöne Ale.


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 Dez. 2016)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio walks the Runway at the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in Paris - November 30, 2016 (7x)*

58x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (1 Dez. 2016)

:thx: für die sexy Lady! :WOW:
Tobi


----------



## Mephisto (1 Dez. 2016)

:thx: für Alé


----------



## Padderson (1 Dez. 2016)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio walks the Runway at the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in Paris - November 30, 2016 (7x)*

bei den letzten Pics bin ich überfordert - ich weiß gar nicht, wo ich zuerst hinschauen soll:drip:


----------



## ass20 (1 Dez. 2016)

Thanks for Alessandra


----------

